
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - duked
If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
zaytoun
[http://chatible.io](http://chatible.io) \- FB Messenger bot to chat with
people anonymously. 400k+ users, processes anywhere between 500k to 5 million
messages per day depending on the day. Completely organic growth and can be
easily expanded to other platforms and potentially monetized. It was also
accepted into Facebook's FbStart program.

[http://rubeta.com](http://rubeta.com) \- SMS Fundraising platform for small
nonprofits. The product was completed recently, and I haven't begun marketing
it yet. Easy monetization.

Both products can be easily expanded, but unfortunately I haven't found the
time to do so. Contact in bio.

~~~
nopit
So over 1/3 of Messengers total users is on chatible? Edit: I'm retarded

~~~
znebby
Um, Facebook has 1.86 billion monthly active users.

------
nodesocket
Willing to hear and entertain offers for my startup Commando.io which is SaaS
([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)). Profitable, with solid MRR.
Looking for 2.5 - 3.5x annual revenue (so offers > 40k and < 100k just for
general magnitude). I'm looking to focus my time, energy, and capital on my
new startup ([https://elasticbyte.net](https://elasticbyte.net)). Contact
info: hello at domain.

~~~
jackgolding
2-3x ARR is VERY CHEAP for SAAS tools

~~~
trevmckendrick
This is not true. Prices vary widely, and 2-3x is definitely within range of
prices you'd see selling through brokers.

The price also depends on the product/company itself: how stable are revenues,
what's churn, how diversified are traffic sources, etc.

------
bartoszhernas
[https://freeyourmusic.com](https://freeyourmusic.com)

Offers please send to b@hern.as :)

~~~
lps41
Whoa, this is a great tool!

------
manuelflara
[http://founderpact.com](http://founderpact.com)

It's not making any revenue so any offer will be considered. It's a tool for
helping inexperienced founders avoid common mistakes when starting a business
with someone, both legally and in terms of making sure you're on the same
page. Did it after getting very burned on a business venture because of this.

Got retweeted by some TechCrunch writer and also got to the frontpage (I
think) of ProductHunt a while back. But I never got the time to get the
product to where I wanted it to be (pay a $49 fee to get a good legally
binding agreement based on the data you provided that you can just download,
print and sign, and avoid problems and lawyer fees) nor market it properly (I
also think it would be great to partner up with people who organize hackatons
etc).

Built in Rails, hosted in DigitalOcean.

Email in profile

------
usaphp
I would love to sell my portfolio on themeforest. Making about $100k/year in
profit (after all expenses e.g. Hosting, support personnel etc...) and has
been steadily growing for the last 2-3 years. I am just tired of theme
development and want to do something else. I work about 4 hours a week to fix
some small bugs from time to time and pretty much that's it. Contact
hn@pinsupreme.com

------
makeee
[http://imgfave.com](http://imgfave.com) \- YC company. 100k daily pageviews.

[http://backerpass.com](http://backerpass.com) \- Monthly funding platform for
artists and creators. ~$200/month currently going to creators.

[http://followfridayapp.com](http://followfridayapp.com) \- Web, iOS, Android.
Doesn't work currently because Instagram restricted their API. Could be
rebranded into an app focused on selecting your own photos (something like
2016bestnine.com).

[http://facebook.com/youtubesearchbot](http://facebook.com/youtubesearchbot)
\- Messenger bot with 25 daily active users. Yeah not a lot, but could be
grown if you have another bot to cross-promote with.

Contact info in profile.

~~~
fourstar
Does imgfave make any money? Surprised to hear it's a YC company. I remember
it.

~~~
makeee
Yup, YC S12. It does, but it's hard to cover CDN costs these days. CDN costs
have gone up, mostly due to gifs, and ad rates have fallen over the past few
years. Never quite got to the size where I could do direct brand deals for
higher CPMs.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
You are using google cloud storage? That's very expensive (as is cloudfront)
since they charge for requests. Try KeyCDN/maxCDN/edgecast (via a reseller)
which doesn't charge for requests and with cheaper bandwidth pricing

------
wj
I'm going to repost from the last thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12892473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12892473)):

StartOpz ([http://www.startopz.com](http://www.startopz.com)):

Workday-lite (really lite) for small businesses. Individual components such as
time-off tracking and expense reports all have sites on there dedicated to
them individually that seem to do well. This covers all of them and could use
somebody who has time to dedicate to (content) marketing.

------
jakeva
[http://www.theoncueapp.com](http://www.theoncueapp.com)

Never knew how to market it

------
dustinlakin
[http://draftutility.com/](http://draftutility.com/) \- Daily Fantasy sports
research utility that uses visual guides to accurately estimate performances.
It also helps simulate lineups that optimize salary cap usage and projected
score.

------
bijection
I have a cute natural language data analysis tool. It turns sentences into
pivot tables.

[http://omrelli.ug/tables/](http://omrelli.ug/tables/)

It really wants to be wrapped up into some sort of product, but I'm not quite
sure what :)

~~~
fspear
This is really really cool. What's the backend stack like if you don't mind me
asking? I was thinking of implementing something like this for Daily Fantasy
Sports stats...kinda like [https://www.statmuse.com](https://www.statmuse.com)

------
davidw
I'd consider selling LiberWriter -
[http://www.liberwriter.com](http://www.liberwriter.com) \- to the right
person. Built with Rails, makes some money. Contact info in my profile.

------
cobitapps
Designed, built and launched a mobile ICD-10 & ICD-9 iOS app for physicians,
clinical staff and medical billers.

For those of you not familiar with ICD-10 (International Classification of
Diseases) is the standard for diseases, signs and symptoms, abnormal findings,
complaints, social circumstances, and external causes of injury or diseases
for purposes of clinical documentation and billing.

Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icd-10-diagnoses-codes-
icd-x...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icd-10-diagnoses-codes-
icd-x/id863961123?mt=8)

------
tombert
I built a basic YouTube clone in Erlang that I currently only use in my home
network. I've often wondered how much I could make if I came up with some
flashy logo and name and tried to monetize it.

~~~
leaveyou
I don't know what infrastructure youtube has, but I work in the same building
with another known "youtube clone" from Europe and they are spread on 7-8
floors and have a lot of remote infrastructure. (serious question) How can you
realistically compete in this area with a basic youtube clone ? From my point
of view, the infrastructure and operational costs dwarf the development costs.

~~~
tombert
The nice thing (at least from my admittedly-fairly-ad-hoc experience) about
video processing is that it scales fairly linearly, at least for the basic
features.

Things like building a scalable transcoding cluster can be made fairly simple
("just add more boxes") using a decent message-queue service. From there,
everything is pretty simple HTTP.

Of course, this is only the very barebones stuff, and covering all of
Youtube's features exhaustively would be quite difficult, and requires some
good Machine Learning work.

~~~
vishalzone2002
I work on data science. I also had an idea around youtube. Want to have a
chat?

~~~
tombert
Sure, you can email me at thomas@gebert.sexy (yes, really).

------
rnmp
[http://dev.convos.org/](http://dev.convos.org/) \- anonymous structured
conversations for your team

reach out to rolando [at] bandd.co if you're interested

------
id122015
I finished my first ever website prototype, nothing special, minimum file
processing. But I did not deploy it, I tried first to put the domain on sale
on SEDO and they suggest I should sell it for over 10k for it. But I also
searched other domain extensions using the same one word, and those are also
worth over 10k, so its hard to believe that the domain is really valuable. In
a week I got 100 views.

I don't really want to sell, but nor do I have the strength to continue right
now. I'm on a break, for as long as I want.

------
armis
[https://www.statsglitch.com](https://www.statsglitch.com) \- SASS, which
allow you to detect Google Analytics anomalies, traffic rise / drop and makes
beautiful and grouped daily alerts. You can select what exact metrics to
track, confidence interval and a few more custom stuff. Successfully used by a
few people (including myself), now don't have much time/knowledge in
marketing. Email is in my profile or aminas @ domain

------
averageweather
[http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io)

I've got a database of over 2k locations searched and over 27k days of weather
searched.

Must have some advertising value ... ?

Site has been live for ~6months

People seem to love it for wedding planning:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/weddingplanning/comments/5y8dwp/web...](https://www.reddit.com/r/weddingplanning/comments/5y8dwp/website_to_get_average_weather_for_your_wedding/)

------
criticdanger
Open to selling [http://quickpages.co](http://quickpages.co) since I haven't
had much time lately. Free landing page generator with a lot of potential,
launched late last year and currently has 900 users, with about 10 new signups
per day on average.

Does not earn anything yet because it is a free service, but for a few more
features it would be possible to charge for it. It is made using Laravel.

~~~
markhall
What would you be looking to get for it?

------
peacemaker
I'd listen to offers for my WordPress plugins business QuipCode
([http://quipcode.com](http://quipcode.com)). Solid software, OK sales just
never marketed it and not sure the best way to do so.

I also have [http://buyindiegames.com](http://buyindiegames.com) right now
just a basic blog but I think it has loads of potential for someone with a bit
more time.

You can email me at jamie [at] quipcode.com

------
loftsy
[https://repo0.com/](https://repo0.com/) \- Unlimited Git hosting using your
Google Drive account.

Just getting started on marketing.

~~~
canadianhacker
Cool, simple idea.

If you don't mind answering, how many users do you have?

I feel like for making money, you could pitch the solution to Google and
ideally get them to buy it.

~~~
loftsy
Thanks! Its only recently released and I'm beginning to work on marketing now
so the user numbers are really just friends of mine (like less than 50).

------
vax
[http://HeadlampTest.com](http://HeadlampTest.com)

"Augmented reality for web testers"

Lets testers & whole teams track their progress, also provides analysis for
manager/team to rebalance test efforts. Helps ID holes in manual & automated
test scripts.

It's a Google Chrome plugin.

Zero customers. I have too many other projects that I'm pursuing & no time to
market it.

Provisional patent filed.

Contact: service at goldcreekgroup dot com

------
Capira
[https://snapdrop.net](https://snapdrop.net) had 20k views within first day of
launch and 500k in the first year

~~~
rhizome
Boy, that landing sure could use additional marketing copy.

------
antoineaugusti
[https://teen-quotes.com](https://teen-quotes.com). I never found the time to
promote it properly

~~~
sodafountan
Who can I email about a possible acquisition?

~~~
antoineaugusti
support@teen-quotes.com

------
alewish2196
[https://uggabooga.com/](https://uggabooga.com/) \- gets about 100-150 views a
day. Makes about $200 a month in profit. We sell fashion accessories for men
and women. Lots of potential to grow, just not interested anymore. Looking to
get 2-4K for it. Email is alewish2196@gmail.com

~~~
bbcbasic
Why is everything $0?

------
ian_beals
Open to selling my chrome extension Vaux
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vaux-
tab/jjkichgfi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vaux-
tab/jjkichgfihbcfcfhiaolhdjeekbmihdf)) Great reviews, 150+ users. I will also
commit to 3 months of development after sale.

------
matheweis
[https://iconverticons.com/](https://iconverticons.com/)
[https://iconverticons.com/online/](https://iconverticons.com/online/)

~3000 DAU

Things are going well, mostly don't have time to maintain the offline OS
specific apps right now.

Willing to share revenue numbers if seriously interested.

------
gjanezic
[https://edini.net/](https://edini.net/) \- you can customize different
products (mugs, phone cases, puzzles, ...). Its in Slovenian language, but can
easily be multilang. I would sell everything (website, inventory, sublimation
machine, printer, molds, ..). Build on WordPress+WooCommerce.

------
jorgemf
Yes, but I know it is going to be very difficult to find someone willing to
pay as much as I expect for the time I spent developing it (1 year full time +
1 year part time). So, it will be always mine until I decided its time to kill
it forever.

[http://apphunt.livae.com/](http://apphunt.livae.com/)

------
55555
[http://choosejarvis.com](http://choosejarvis.com) \-- social media scheduling
tool with content recommendations powered by buzzsumo. 1k MRR steady for the
past 6 months or so. Written in PHP. Very stable. would sell in a heartbeat
for 50k and would consider lower offers.

~~~
mattm
How do you manage to get the posts from Facebook? I thought they shut down
their public API -
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/public_feed](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/public_feed)

------
whichdan
[http://easyendorse.com/](http://easyendorse.com/) \- Allows websites to
collect & display testimonials; great for companies who have had challenges
with Yelp/etc.

No traffic/users; I basically built it and learned that I had no interest in
sales/marketing.

Email in profile.

------
malux85
[https://SignalBox.ai/](https://SignalBox.ai/)

Reach out and let's chat

~~~
rrggrr
This has potential... but without a lower price point and the ability to run
some free testing against it I think user growth will be severely constrained.

------
Cpmly
Selling my banner ad network cpmly.com which makes $4,000 in revenue per month
and has over 350 users. It gets about 3 mio ad impressions per day/ 90 mio per
month. The fixed costs are like $80 per month only for the server. Send me an
email for more information: mail@cpmly.com

~~~
taphangum
You started this in January if I'm not mistaken, right?

~~~
Cpmly
Yes correct, I have to sell it because of another bigger project.

------
ezekg
[https://www.themejuice.it](https://www.themejuice.it) \- Desktop app for
local WP development. Been focusing on other projects and have recently
shifted away from WP development. Open to entertaining offers. Contact details
in profile.

------
cmacole
[http://takeafive.com](http://takeafive.com) \- Productivity tool that allows
you to open a self-destructing tab during breaks. Solid and steady user base.
Profitable, but haven't monetized much yet. contact: cole@takeafive.com

------
siavosh
[https://faqt.co](https://faqt.co)

We're closing down on April 30th.

~~~
peacemaker
Can I ask why you're shutting down? Do you have customers?

------
treycopeland
Ecommerce dropship site -
[https://www.rusticsportsman.com](https://www.rusticsportsman.com).
Profitable. Email info@rusticsportsman and we can chat :)

------
codegeek
I hope this is ok to post but I would love to buy a project that is hopefully
making a little bit of money. My sweet spot is 2k-5k USD per month in profit.
I do have some specific requirements in terms of the type of projects. My
profile has details.

------
cesidio
[http://www.companycarpool.com/](http://www.companycarpool.com/) No profit so
far but interest from many company, some from fortune 500. Easy to set up.
Considering to release it open source

------
camilleroux
1001tweets, a web app to repeat your tweets to get more clicks. More than 10
paying customers. [http://www.1001tweets.com/](http://www.1001tweets.com/)

You can contact me at hello AT 1001tweets DOT com

------
7ero
[https://twee-shirt.me](https://twee-shirt.me)

Print tweets on t-shirts, got bored, built this. Haven't put much marketing
into it, but I'm sure someone who does could make some money.

------
iamben
Super simple todo list, done nothing with it (except use it). Never marketed
it, works quite well though.
[https://fivethings.today/](https://fivethings.today/)

------
taphangum
[https://candymetrics.com](https://candymetrics.com)

Amazon Seller Analytics Software

Haven't really had time to work on it but its a great niche and the backend is
solid (built in Laravel).

~~~
skdotdan
I'm interested. How can I contact you?

~~~
taphangum
taphangum[at]me.com

------
lcall
[http://onemodel.org](http://onemodel.org) Details at site. I will hopefully
continue but am not currently doing it justice.

------
mooktakim
[http://tweet-a-lot.com/](http://tweet-a-lot.com/) Gamifying twitter for your
brand. Good for gigs and music events.

------
bbcbasic
[https://www.dealomni.com](https://www.dealomni.com) \- domain and source code
$2k

------
worldofnovelty
WorldOfNovelty.com

Earning 92/mo avg. on flippa for auction rn

------
moxplod
tixyy.com (site is offline) - an event ticketing platform with multiple viral
ticket selling features built in, think mini eventbrite. Ran it for a couple
years with real money coming in.

